# Bekommen wir ohne XING bald keinen Job mehr?



## Rayne (25. Januar 2011)

Ich stehe sozialen Netzwerken wie Facebook und Co. ja eher skeptisch gegenüber. Nachdem ich soeben aber diesen Artikel gelesen habe http://socialmedia.kkandk.de/2011/01/15/wird-xing-die-papierbewerbung-verdrangen frage ich mich, ob man in Zukunft ohne ein XING-Profil überhaupt noch einen Job bekommen wird? Wird sich in Zukunft Angebot und Nachfrage immer mehr zu XING verlagern? Ist ein Account Pflicht?

Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt!


----------



## regurge (25. Januar 2011)

ich glaub das wird noch ne Zeit lang dauern und wenn dann wird das ganze eher zu Facebook schwappen da hier einfach mehr Leute erreichst. Aber hast schon Recht es wird immer mehr kommen .. ist ja schon jetzt so das Firmen Jobs auf FB ausschreiben und sich mögliche Bewerber schon in den Kommentaren finden.

Xing ist meiner Meinung eher ein B2B Bereich und weniger ein Rekrutierungscenter .. wobei sich die meisten eh nur mehr auf Facebook konzentrieren und halt noch einen obligatorischen Xing Account von früher haben welcher aber kaum mehr benutzt wird.


----------



## Rayne (27. Januar 2011)

Meinst du wirklich, Facebook kann Xing das Wasser abgraben? Ich sehe FB als reine private Plattform, der der nötige seriöse Touch fehlt.

Und ich kenn tatsächlich einige, die über Xing einen Job bekommen haben, ohne sich aktiv dafür beworben. Die wurden einfach angeschrieben. Das ist schon ein spannender Punkt, wie ich finde.


----------



## ronaldh (1. Februar 2011)

Für Jobsuche und Jobangebot ist Xing eindeutig die bessere Variante als Facebook. Ich sehe Facebook auch eher als private Plattform. Schon aus Datenschutzgründen (die bei Xing meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser umgesetzt werden) würde ich auf Facebook niemals wirklich wichtige Dinge äußern.


----------



## Alex Duschek (1. Februar 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich fast niemanden kenne, der berufstätig ist und ein XING Konto hat. Die einzigen sind junge Absolventen, aber Leute, die schon länger (+5 Jahre) arbeiten und keinen IT Beruf haben, haben auch kein XING Profil. Das ist meine Erfahrung. Und ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass man in Zukunft auch noch ohne soziale Netzwerke (wie ich den Begriff mittlerweile verabscheue) oder mit gemäßigtem Einsatz das haben kann, was man heute auch hat.


----------



## Sg (5. Februar 2011)

Es ist eine Platform fürs aufbauen und pflegen von Netzwerken für gut bis sehr gut ausgebildete Leute. 
Nicht für irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Mechaniker. Als Beispiel einige Profs. die ich kenne sind dort.

Sorry aber der Vergleich Xing und Facebook ist wirklich sehr lächerlich, anscheinend warst du noch nie auf Xing.


----------



## wollmaus (5. Februar 2011)

Saiga hat gesagt.:


> Nicht für irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Mechaniker.



*Dahergelaufene Mechaniker* haben soetwas auch nicht nötig, sie glänzen durch Fähigkeiten und müssen sich nicht durch Online-Poserei ins rechte(falsche) Licht rücken.


----------



## LenaK (18. März 2011)

Facebook und Xing würde ich auch nicht unbedingt miteinader vergleichen. Xing ist eher was für die Arbeit, alles etwas professioneller. 
Und Facebook ist mehr für die Freizeit...da ist doch fast alles auf Spaß ausgelegt. Und ich glaub auch nicht, dass man über Facebook einen Job bekommt. Bei Xing kann ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Slizzzer (3. Mai 2011)

Sg hat gesagt.:


> Es ist eine Platform fürs aufbauen und pflegen von Netzwerken für gut bis sehr gut ausgebildete Leute.
> Nicht für irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Mechaniker.


 
Äh, bei solchen Sprüchen wird mir übel! Dann nur mit Gastzugang posten. Manmanman!


----------



## Kris Kringle (4. Mai 2011)

Der Spruch war wirklich unnötig...

Ich sehe es auch so: Facebook eher für den privaten bereich und Xing für den beruflichen.
Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hat allerdings noch niemand über Xing einen Job gefunden.


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2011)

Kris Kringle hat gesagt.:


> Der Spruch war wirklich unnötig...
> 
> Ich sehe es auch so: Facebook eher für den privaten bereich und Xing für den beruflichen.
> Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hat allerdings noch niemand über Xing einen Job gefunden.


 
Da hast Du recht, bei Xing gibt es Mitglieder aus allen möglichen Bereichen. Die IT ist stark vertreten, jedoch auch z.B. Gastronomie oder soziale Berufe, hauptsächlich jedoch halt wirklich "Schreibtisch-Beschäftigte". Wirkliche Handwerker sind dort weniger vertreten.

Ich kenne zwar auch niemanden, der dort einen Job bekommen hat, jedoch kenne ich auch relativ wenig Arbeitsuchende. Und von denen haben es immerhin schon der eine oder andere bis zum Vorstellungsgespräch geschafft.


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Mai 2011)

Es ist eine Frage, wie man da sein Profil gepflegt hat. Ich krieg über Xing jeden Monat 2 - 3 Offerten. Zwar meist von Headhuntern, aber die Möglichkeit da einen neuen Job zu finden ist definitiv gegeben.


----------



## july (7. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab meinen Job über XING gefunden und bin sehr glücklich damit. Das gute am XING war, dass man wirklich viele seriöse Angebote bekommen hat und musste nur aussuchen, was zu mir besser passt. Für IT Bereich ist XING echt goldwert.
Grüße July


----------



## Maniac (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab meinen Job auch über XING gefunden. Allerdings sind zwar schon viele Firmen, gerade in der IT-Welt noch nicht alle Firmen dort vertreten. Man findet meist Stellenanzeigen welche nicht in XING sind über Google. Aber ich denke mal das XING täglich wächst und man in geraumer Zeit auch mehr Jobs vertreten sind.


----------

